# STK o LM? Que me recomiendan



## juanma (Oct 12, 2007)

Cual de estos dos me recomiendan, *STK4162* (50+50w) o dos LM3886...

Un LM ($25) me sale casi lo mismo que el STK($20), no se porque esa diferencia de precio.
Alguien armo alguno como para contarme?

Saludos


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 13, 2007)

hola juanma!yo me inclinaria mas por el STK, me han dicho que son muy buenos y no son tan caros pero seria mejor que primero revises los datasheets de cada integrado para ver que ventajas trae cada uno y asi utilizar el que mas se adecue a tus necesidades.

saludos!


----------



## Danielv (Oct 13, 2007)

Recuerda que los STK son de la firma Sanyo, si es que lo consigues original porque tambien puedes conseguir uno pirata pero no te va a arrancar tan bien como el Sanyo. Buscate los datos de los STK, yo estoy por armarme el STK4048 si se me da la oportunidad cuando termine de reparar unas cajas y no se cuanto me saldran ! pero si me preguntas por cual me inclino te diria que por el STK


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

te apoyo danielv. si vas a trabr con STK verifica si es original.


----------



## Manonline (Oct 15, 2007)

STK. tengo muy malas referencias de los LM en cuanto al calor y la distorsion. No asi del STK

Suerte,
mano.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2007)

!Para el creador del post!
 8) *STK* 8)  es lo que *manda*...(asi decimos en mi tierra) si estas empezando trabaja con el 4048.. 200W... Bajate el datasheet para que lo veas a profundidad.. ademas en el foro tenés un post abierto totalmente hablando de ese STK


----------



## juanma (Oct 16, 2007)

Veo que el STK gana por mayoria.
Queria usar el *STK4191* de 50+50W, la otra opcion eran dos LM3886.
Estaba pensando tambien el tema del transformador.

El problema es que no se como identificar a los falsificados. Vi esta pag sobre falsificaciones y esta muy buena:

http://transfal.tripod.com/indexold.html

Los precios son estos. STK $30 o U$S10 y LM $15 o U$S5
Estan casi iguales.

En el datasheet del LM no encuentro la corriente que consume, dice que esta limitada solamente.

Consume menos un STK que dos LM?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## MFK08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yo tengo una duda similar, estoy entre un LM1876 o un STK4132 cual me recomiendan?? el precio es practicamente el mismo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2011)

Usá los LM1876. Solo los niveles de distorsión en AF lo dejan lejoooooos del STK, y además requiere muchos menos componentes para salir funcionando, y ni hablar de las protecciones que tiene...


----------



## MFK08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok muchas gracias ezavalla usare el LM


----------



## angelwind (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola
Si querés un poco de potencia extra con la misma calidad... inclinate por el LM3886... es muy buen circuito...
Y si querés algo más sofisticado con ese integrado fijate acá http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-amps/54571-my-audiophile-lm3886-approach.html...


----------



## salvador954 (Mar 4, 2011)

muy buena opcion la de angelwind, esos lm3886 suenan bellisimo, tengo aramado un sonido estereo con dos de estos integrados, con un transformador diseñado a su medida, tienes que subirle casi todo el volumen para que distorcione, el sonido es muy limpio, mi problema son mis bocinas, lo diseñe para 4ohms y no e podido conseguir bafles a 4 ohms, asi que tengo en parelelo unos bafles para bajarlo a 4ohm,  la vdd es demasiada potencia, siento que es mucha potencia para mi habitacion.  quiero cambiarlo a un solopar de bafles, creen que suene bien con un par de bocinas ovaladas de carro JBL en un cajon de unos 50Lts por cada bocina?   en la cajuela del carro ese par de jbl 6x9 suenan muy bien, y dan buen bajo, mucho mejor que lo que dan mis 4 bafles juntos jajaja


----------



## MFK08 (Mar 4, 2011)

angelwind dijo:


> Hola
> Si querés un poco de potencia extra con la misma calidad... inclinate por el LM3886... es muy buen circuito...
> Y si querés algo más sofisticado con ese integrado fijate acá http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-amps/54571-my-audiophile-lm3886-approach.html...


 

Tengo muy mala experiencia con ese integrado especificamente, no me funcionaron nunca probe hasta con 4 integrados y ninguno funciono en dos placas distintas la razon?? nose nunca la descubri rebice el circuito una y otra ves y jamas descubri que andaba mal..


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 4, 2011)

mfk subi el circuito con la placa si en una de esa entre todos descubris que problema tenias y no sentis la frustracion tan grande de cuando no anda algo  saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Mar 4, 2011)

el archivo ya no lo tengo en mi poder ya que formatie la pc pero era sacado de la hoja de datos, me inclino plenamente a que los integrados eran truchos, ya volvere a intentar con esos integrados me quedo la sangre en el ojo jaja en este caso voy a utilizar los LM1876 por que tengo la fuente adecuada para este y no para el 3886

gracias de todas formas... ya me ayudaran a vengarme de esos Ic jaja


----------



## angelwind (Mar 4, 2011)

MFK08 dijo:


> el archivo ya no lo tengo en mi poder ya que formatie la pc pero era sacado de la hoja de datos, me inclino plenamente a que los integrados eran truchos, ya volvere a intentar con esos integrados me quedo la sangre en el ojo jaja en este caso voy a utilizar los LM1876 por que tengo la fuente adecuada para este y no para el 3886
> 
> gracias de todas formas... ya me ayudaran a vengarme de esos Ic jaja



Es muy raro lo que te pasó, ese integrado suele andar de una.... con una variedad de circuitos... ¿no se te habrá ocurrido dejarle abierto el contacto de mute (entre las patas 4 y 8), no???
o quizás te vendieron integrados truchos... ignoro si se venden lm3886 truchos...


----------



## kikoaaf (Mar 4, 2011)

LM toda la vida. Ahora mismo estoy terminando un stereo con 2 LM3886 y 0 ruidos, no distorciona ni ahi, y la temperatura no es tan alta como indican por ahi. Con los STK podes hacerte unos huevos fritos en el disipador!

El que yo arme esta en esta pagina:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/problemas-amplificador-tda-1510aq-8678/index2.html


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 5, 2011)

Yo recomiendo mas los STK, bien puede ser que los LM sean eficientes y la distorsion sea baja, pero como todo monolitico tiene en su contra la capacidad de tension maxima, la potencia de salida y la temperatura de operacion. Hay STK's de hasta 200W en una misma pastilla, para obtener esa potencia con LM's me toca hacer un puente-paralelo con 4 LM3886 y ni hablar del tamaño del disipador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2011)

ferchito dijo:


> Yo recomiendo mas los STK, bien puede ser que los LM sean eficientes y la distorsion sea baja, pero como todo monolitico tiene en su contra la capacidad de tension maxima, la potencia de salida y la temperatura de operacion. Hay STK's de hasta 200W en una misma pastilla, para obtener esa potencia con LM's me toca hacer un puente-paralelo con 4 3886 y ni hablar del tamaño del disipador.


Si seguro que es así, pero en este caso estamos comparando dos amplificadores, STK y LM, DE LA MISMA POTENCIA, y en este caso la supremacía del LM es bastante arrolladora.


----------



## kikoaaf (Mar 5, 2011)

ferchito, no seas malo, si queres la proxima compara tambien un TDA2002 con un STK4048. jejeje
Como dice el amigo ezavalla, estamos comparando integrados de la misma potencia.
Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 5, 2011)

Bueno, tal vez fuy un poco radical con esa comparacion, pero cada uno por separado tiene sus pros y sus contra, comparemos 2 LM3886 con un STK4192II. El LM posee gran variedad de proteccciones internas entre ellas el novedoso SPIKe que lo hace altamente inmune a daños ocasionados por varios factores, en un STK falta con poner en corto una salida para estropear el circuito, va 1 a 0 ganando el LM. En un STK original Sanyo la temperatura máxima de trabajo puede llegar a los 120° grados lo que reduce sustancialmente el tamaño del disipador de calor en comparación con el LM, que a los 85° ya entra a trabajar el SPIKe para proteger el circuito, 1 a 1 empatados. En un STK el sonido amplificado posee mayor fidelidad que el amplificado por un LM, y eso se debe a la naturaleza de fabricación de los circuitos monoliticos defecto que no esta presente en los STK, ojalá que quien diseño los diagramas internos de los STK no se le hubiera olvidado dejar un circuito de proteccion, para poderlo dejar muy por encima de los LM, porque es eso en realidad lo que les quita más puntos.

Saludos.


----------



## kikoaaf (Mar 5, 2011)

La verdad la temperatura de trabajo no la veo como una ventaja, lo que si es ventaja para los STK es que son extraordinarios en invierno, tenemos sonido y estufa!!! un 2 x 1. Jajaja, no tengo nada que decir contra los STK, me parecen buenos integrados, pero en lo personal me quedo con LM.
Otra cosa que te olvidas de mensionar es la gran cantidad de integrados STK falsificados que andan en la vuelta, lo cual no pasa con los LM (o almenos no en la misma escala, aunque nunca vi un LM3886 trucho).
Sobre el tamaño de los disipadores, tengo un STK 407 040 (2 x 40W), el cual saque de un equipo Kenwood, y el disipador es enorme, este disipador me da sobrado para montarle 2 LM3886 sin problemas.
Bueno, creo que no da para mas, jeje. Yo me quedo con LM, pero no da para desmerecer a los STK que me parecen buenos integrados tambien.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

STK4192II THD 0.3% a 1Khz a 10W
LA3886 THD .011% a 20Khz a 50W
La3886 THD.003% a 1Khz a 50W

La diferencia es abismal a favor de National como siemrpre y National no miente en sus Hojas de datos

En esta categoria 50W el LM3886 Oberture en la cima esta solo.....

Y no es cierto que suene mal porque lo pones a los dos con analizador de espectro y las cosas se el complican mucho a STK, las curvas de respueta no son un dechado de belleza precisamente

Te has preguntado porque los equipos Panasonic no utilizan STK? que raro no?

Hace un Tiempo un colega en un Panasonic que se daño la salida  por razones ajenas al equipo, como no conseguia el original se le dio por amarle la saldia con un modulo STK, se lo rechazaron por horrible, resulta que los dueños gente que tiene el oido bien entrenado, y le dije o pedilo afuera o proba armar una etapa con los oberture de National, cuando se los presento le dijero ahora si eso es otra cosa........


----------



## kikoaaf (Mar 6, 2011)

pandacba


----------



## Luis1342 (Mar 8, 2011)

cierto,los ic RSN como el RSN3502 de Panasonic son ICs muy caros para reemplazar en este caso algo así como 46 dolares americanos y supongo que por el precio que tienen deben ser superiores a la serie STK de Sanyo,saben como usuario de un estereo con base en STK esos IC son buenos para las bajas frecuencias pues si se sienten los graves,los agudos los escucho algo recargado,un sonido un poco metalico,pero si donde no me gusta como suenan es en los medios,en lo personal creo ese es el lado flaco de un STK.
saludos


----------



## fas0 (Ago 11, 2011)

yo tengo un stk4172II y no calienta nada, aun usándolo un largo periodo de tiempo... el CI apenas supera los 5/7° por encima de la temperatura ambiente. Con el ¨dedimetro¨ apenas si está tibio.


----------



## ArArgonath (Sep 8, 2011)

A propocito del tema de la protección spike de los LMs no lo entiendo del todo bien me gustaria saber si esta protección cubre corto circuito de la salida del ic con masa. por ejemplo que pasaria si se tocan los dos cables de los parlantes?


----------



## Iván Francisco (Sep 8, 2011)

LM3886 de Mauro Penasa (DIY audio forum), nada que ver con el STK, tengo un par de STK en un sinto Marantz y suena latoso.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2011)

ArArgonath
Si te bajas la hoja de datos del LM que te interesa alli tenes toda la informaciòn, incluyendo lo que estas preguntando y mucho màs


----------



## ArArgonath (Sep 9, 2011)

si si me lei la hoja de datos pero lo que pretendo es que me expliquen con sus palabras la experiencia que han tenido con ese intengrado en terminos de resistencia a malas conexiones especialmente si se cortocircuitan la salida con masa que es lo que me tiene preocupado

es quen soy medio obsesivo con los ic


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2011)

ArArgonath dijo:


> es quen soy medio obsesivo con los ic


Si sos "obsesivo" con los IC, entonces cambialo y no le des mas vueltas.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Sep 9, 2011)

ArArgonath dijo:


> es quen soy medio obsesivo con los ic



deberías ser obsesivo con las conecciones también


----------



## ArArgonath (Sep 9, 2011)

En un protoboard no se puede pedir mucho con las conexiones


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2011)

Es el problema de los obsesivos de cuidan de caer por babor pero lo terminan haciendo por estribor.....

Una protoboard para un ampli que maneja variso A, tu obseción te ciega, una proto no es para eso, como  ves con tu obseción no llegara jamás a buen puerto

Podes utilzar trnaquilamente una placa de uso general con islas aisladas y perforación con paso de CI


----------



## faviolone (Ago 15, 2013)

interesante el post. pregunta. en que difiere la topologia o clase de cada integrado? el LM no es operacional? y el STK usa transistores internos, es tipo Cfb. ni idea


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 15, 2013)

Topologia? Creo que te refieres a la clase de amplificador, por lo general estos son de clase AB, aunque también hay otras clases de amplificadores de estos fabricantes.


----------



## jlaudio (Ago 15, 2013)

bueno pues lo que tengo entendido los dos tienen la misma topologia, son de salida cuasicomplementaria con diferencia al lm que es hibrido, por eso tiene menos distorcion, los STK son un equivalente de una tarjeta zener, o mejor dicho alguien con tiempo de sobra desarmo un STK y lo desmenuso hasta que saco todos los componentes en forma esquematica e hizo una version transistorizada, y se dio cuenta que se podia elevar su potencia solo con subir el voltaje, el amperaje y la cantidad de transistores a la salida, yo lo hice hace mucho tiempo y tenia dos STK uno de 15w y otro de 120w y por dentro era la misma configuracion excepto por los transistores, revisen la tarjeta zener cuasi, y comparen con el diagrama de un STK, ahora los LM son amplificadores operacionales de potencia con salida cuasicomplemetaria, eso lo hace un hibrido de gran calidad con buena potencia.

definitivamente me quedo con los LM3886, lo he armado 2 veces y he tenido que venderlo porque se enamoran de el... jejeje


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 16, 2013)

jlaudio dijo:


> bueno pues lo que tengo entendido los dos tienen la misma topologia, son de salida cuasicomplementaria con diferencia al lm que es hibrido,



 Los LM no son hibridos, son circuitos integrados monoliticos.




jlaudio dijo:


> los STK son un equivalente de una tarjeta zener,



 No lo es, los STK que estamos tratando no tienen un zener para generar una referencia de voltaje.




jlaudio dijo:


> los LM son amplificadores operacionales de potencia con salida cuasicomplemetaria, eso lo hace un hibrido de gran calidad con buena potencia.



 Nuevamente, los LM no son circuitos integrados hibridos, son circuitos integrados monoliticos, estas confundiendo los conceptos.

Saludos.


----------



## ESKALENO (Ago 16, 2013)

Yo voto por el STK, pero aquí lo difícil no es el montaje, ni la fuente, ni el disipador, sino encontrarlo original


----------



## MemphisJr (Ago 16, 2013)

MMMM yo he montado STK copias y me han funcionado de maravilla,incluso por accidente he cortocircuite las salidas y no paso nada,para ser mas precisos monte el STK 4182II y anda de maravillas en mi 2.1 y solo me costo 8.5 DLLS, y el LM 3886 me cuesta 15DLLS.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 17, 2013)

Los LM son excelentes integrados de audio, muy versátiles y confiables, pero los STK pueden entregar algo mas de potencia que la que se anuncia en sus datasheets, por eso trae la leyenda tantos W/min, sin embargo los manejamos como el valor neto de salida el que vemos en el encabezado principal.


----------

